# FM3 to Inmigrado



## lk2101 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had my FM3 since October of 2007. I know the law now says you must have an FM2 for five years before becoming eligible for Inmigrado status. The immigration office here in Acapulco told me that since I obtained my FM3 before the law changed I could continue with my FM3 for five years and still be eligible for Inmigrado status. Does anyone know for sure that this is true? Perhaps it's different from state to state. 
Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I sure hope that someone can give a definitive answer and quote the law. Many of us have had an FM3 for many years, simply to avoid the expense of the FM2, and would like to consider becoming inmigrado.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

My cousin had his FM3 for more than 5 years and was told he could not go inmigrado (he didn't want to either since he had a foreign-plated vehicle with him), and went ahead and got another FM3. He could have gotten an FM2, but decided he wasn't going to be in Mexico much longer. He was located in Mexico City.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

The way I understand it, you may start off with FM2 or FM3, however most people do start with the FM3 since its easier to fullfill its requirements.
FM3 is also more appropriate if you plan to move in and out of the country often, while FM2 has severe restrictions such as max. 30 consecutive days out of the country and a max of xxx days during 5 years.
FM2 is also a handicap if you for one reason or another have to return for lets say one year back home, you will loose all your accumulated years for inmigrado status and have to start all over again.
So it really depends very much on everybody's personal position, I for myself prefer the FM3 for flexibility. Hope this helps


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I am informed that the law has not changed but, in late 2007, the interpretation of the law was changed suddenly. It involves the interpretation of who is a 'resident'. There is the possibility of this change of interpretation being tested this year because many who were on FM3 status for over five years may have wanted to become naturalized, for example. Under the new interpretation, the rug has been pulled out from under them. As a result, they would now have to get an FM2 and wait another five years; rather inconvenient for older retirees who had planned to die in Mexico and, being either inmigrado or naturalized, make life easier for the survivor.


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Laws in Mexico like everywhere else are under constant revision/interpretation, however a good lawyer will always be able to work around those hurdles.
Remember the recent interpretation for drivers licences in Guadalajara? - its a good example how things can get interpreted and put back into perspective by a good lawyer.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

joco69 said:


> Laws in Mexico like everywhere else are under constant revision/interpretation, however a good lawyer will always be able to work around those hurdles.
> Remember the recent interpretation for drivers licences in Guadalajara? - its a good example how things can get interpreted and put back into perspective by a good lawyer.


What was the recent interpretation regarding driver's licenses?


----------



## joco69 (Dec 27, 2007)

Somebody at Transito in GDL interpreted that foreigners with FM3 status had to renew every year instead of the customery 4-year renewal. A good lawyer put an end to this nonsense and we are back to be equal with mexicans and renew every four years.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

joco69 said:


> Somebody at Transito in GDL interpreted that foreigners with FM3 status had to renew every year instead of the customery 4-year renewal. A good lawyer put an end to this nonsense and we are back to be equal with mexicans and renew every four years.


When my cousin was here he had a license in Estado de Mexico that was good for just 1 year and expired based on the expiration date of his FM3, but if you went to D.F. it was permanent (even for foreigners). I can't remember what the rule for foreigners is now in D.F. since they eliminated the permanent license program, but in Edomex it still is 1 year.


----------

